# Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?



## Kubanerle (23. Februar 2009)

Wielange kann man eine fangfrische, ausgenommene Forelle die nach dem angeln sofort eingefroren wurde aufbewahren ?


----------



## crazyFish (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Nun in allem mir zugängliche Quellen wurde ein Jahr angegeben, solange hat es aber noch kein Fisch bei mir geschafft. Die waren alle vorher weg.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Hab mal gelesen, dass die maximale Einfrierzeit auch vom Fettgehalt des Fisches abhängt, also Fettfisch nicht so lange eingefroren bleiben sollte wie Magerfisch.

Na ja. Bei mir bleiben immer ein paar Aale übrig, die dann im Frühling an einem sonnigen Tag (hoffentlich bald!) geräuchert werden. Bisher konnte ich keine geschmacklichen Nachteile der längeren Gefrierdauer entdecken.


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Hmm, einfrieren kannst du die Forelle ziemlich lange!

Guck mal wie lange sich Ötzi im Permafrost gehalten hat...#c

Aber mal Spaß bei Seite.|rolleyes

Genießbar ist ein recht magerer Fisch wie die Forelle auch nach 1 1/2 Jahren noch.
Hab ich schon selbst getestet!

Allerdings solltest du drauf achten, dass der Gefrierbeutel ganz bleibt.
Bei Löchern gibt es nämlich schnell Gefrierbrand und das laugt den Fisch dann aus...


----------



## Aalhunter33 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

...würde ich auch mal so sagen. Bei mir sind die Fische meist 1 Jahr eingefroren und hab noch nie geschmackliche Veränderungen festgestellt. #h


----------



## Eisbär14 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Wenn du deine Fische mit Wasser einfrierst,also glasieren ,halten die sich wenn es 
vernünftig gemacht ist gut und gerne 2 Jahre
Verwende aber dicke Beutel, Luft rausziehen und verschweißen .
Da kann fast nix passieren.


----------



## Ulli3D (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Bei den "fetten" Forellen sollte man nicht über 1/2 Jahr frosten, Hecht und ähnlich trockene Fische maximal 1 Jahr.


----------



## aal60 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Bei den "fetten" Forellen sollte man nicht über 1/2 Jahr frosten, Hecht und ähnlich trockene Fische maximal 1 Jahr.



sehe ich auch so, Forellen max. 4 Monate. #h


----------



## Wattwurm62 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Selbst bei minus 20 Grad setzt der Fettverderb nach 8-9 Monaten ein.


----------



## Rheingauner (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Mosche,

Frage wegen einfrieren

hatte kurz vor Weihnachten 08 paar Forellen in Lake eingelegt zum Räuchern

nun kam am nächsten Tag etwas dazwischen und es konnte nicht geräuchert werden

Habe die Forellen aus der Lake raus und in Beutel eingefroren

Möchte die Forellen kommende Woche räuchern - allerdings nicht auf Haken sondern auf ein Rost legen

Kann das was werden ? oder sind die Forellen nicht mehr zum Räuchern geeignet ?

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Student (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Hi!

Da mir schon mal Forellen in der Tiefkühltruhe "verschwunden" sind und erst nach rund 1 Jahr auftauchten, kann dieser Zeitraum als genießbar definiert werden.

Prinzipiell würde ich aber sagen: Je schneller desto besser...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*



Rheingauner schrieb:


> Mosche,
> 
> Frage wegen einfrieren
> 
> ...




Guuuden!#h

Gar kein Ding, kannst du machen.
Hab ich auch schonmal so gemacht!

Allerdings brauchst du die Fische nicht mehr so lange garen.
Nach dem langsamen Auftauen und anschließenden Trocknen brauchen die Forellies höchstens 10 Min. bei 85-90 Grad bis sie gar sind.
Dann kannst du schon Rauch drauf geben...


----------



## Rheingauner (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten

eventuell klappst schon am Wochenende mit dem Räuchern 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## LAC (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Hallo,
frisch fische schmecken natürlich besser, jedoch hab ich in meiner truhe auch welche mal liegen gehabt, die mehr als ein jahr alt waren - ich hatte sie nicht beschriftet - es können auch zwei jahre gewesen sein. Ich lebe noch und habe sie gegessen - wie der geschmack war kann ich nicht mehr sagen, ich glaube noch normal, sonst wüsste ich es - jedoch fange ich sie meistens in flüsse, d.h. da schmeckt sie auch noch nach einem jahr besser als die nach modergeschmack aus einigen put+take nach dem fang.


----------



## kaipiranja (18. März 2009)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

...ich halte es so das ich die Fische nicht länger als 1/2 Jahr einfriere, bei längerem frosten leidet der Geschmack.

Generell kann man sie aber länger frosten...mit entsprechenden abstrichen...


----------



## lsski (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Ein guter Indikator ist es wenn die Fische Perfekt Vakuumverpackt wurde und sich kein Gas gebildet hat ist er noch geniesbar ! 

Sehr Alte Eskimoweisheit.


----------



## Margarelon (3. Januar 2013)

Länger als ein halbes Jahr halten Forellen bei mit auch nicht. Dann sind sie gegessen... 
Davon mal abgesehen: Wollte letzte Woche Forellen für vier Personen machen, hatte nur noch zwei da. Also zum Großmarkt und vier Forellen geholt. Abends dann Zusage von zwei weiteren Personen bekommen und die zwei Forellen aus der Truhe geholt. Zum ersten Mal direkten Vergleich mit meinen FoPu-Forellen gehabt und festgestellt, dass a) die Großhandelstiere arg wässerig und laff waren und b) mein FoPu des Vertrauens verdammt leckere und geschmackvolle Tiere mit festem Fleisch hat!


----------



## mathei (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*



Rheingauner schrieb:


> Mosche,
> 
> Frage wegen einfrieren
> 
> ...


meinst du mit weihnachten 08, das jahr 2008 ?
das sind ja dann 4 jahre. halte ich für sehr bedenklich.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

@margarelon
... was aber bei den großhandelsforellen nicht unbedingt an dem eingefroren als solches gelegen haben muß!!!
da gibt es weitere möglichkeiten:
- die kühlkette wurde unterbrochen, der fisch ist. z.b. nach dem gefrieren teilweise angetaut oder das gefrieren erfolgte nicht mehr mit ganz frischem fisch.
- die fische stammen aus einer zucht mit minderwertigem futter
- die fische stammen aus einer zucht mit zu viel fisch auf zu wenig wasser, der fehlende raum führt zu zu wenig bewegung und damit zu schlecht ausgebildetem muskelfleisch, wenn keine strömung im becken sie dazu zwingt, gegen diese anzuschwimmen
- die fische stammen aus einer zucht ohne genügend frischwasser, der kot der fische, futterreste usw. sorgen für zu wenig sauerstoff im körper der fische und damit zur verkümmerung der muskelfasern
- wenn die fische geräuchert wurden, kann es auch an mangelnder vortrocknung gepaart mit zu hohen gartemperaturen liegen, der fisch verkochte 

ich hole meine fische auch meist aus einer zucht in polen, wo ein extra geregelter wildbach für ständiges durchfließen der becken und damit für frischwasser und strömung sorgen, dazu noch eine "vernünftige" ( natürlich nicht unbedingt die beste) fütterung und ein bemühter, aber nicht profitsüchtiger züchter und ich hatte in den letzten 15 jahren gerade mal 2 forellen, deren fleisch beim verzehr etwas labbrig war, das kann aber an mangelnder trocknung vor dem räuchern gelegen haben. ;-)
dieser züchter beliefert aber mehrere großhändler in polen und auch deutschland mit gefrorenen und frischen fischen ;-)


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

@mathei, schau dir mal an, wie alt der tröt ist.


----------



## Katteker (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> meinst du mit weihnachten 08, das jahr 2008 ?
> das sind ja dann 4 jahre. halte ich für sehr bedenklich.



Achte mal aufs Datum, damals war die Forelle nur ca. 3-4 Monate alt...  Der Thread ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## Margarelon (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @mathei, schau dir mal an, wie alt der tröt ist.



*lol*

Ist mit auf dem Handy garnicht aufgefallen....
Da haben wir ja Tote zum Leben erweckt. Hatte mich auch etwas über die vier Jahre alten Forellen gewundert...


----------



## mathei (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

jo sauber. dann lacht mal ne runde und dann konzentriert euch wieder.
ich besser auch


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

also nächstes mal glozn besser uff |bigeyes


----------



## lsski (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Ich fand das Thema so lustig da konnte ich nicht nein sagen..........


----------



## jonas75 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Hallo,

so drei Monate hat sich die Forelle bei mir
eingefroren gehalten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pupser (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Moinsen,

ich weiß, der Thread ist alt, sehr alt..., aber ich hätte da doch mal eine Frage zum Thema.

Hat schonmal jemand rund drei Jahre lang tiefgekühlte Forellen geräuchert, und sie anschließend auch noch selbst probiert?
Bleibt da vom ursprünglich mal leckeren Geschmack noch was über, oder ist das von vornherein ein sicherer Fall für die Biotonne und zu viel der vergebenen Mühe?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

MIt einem Profivacuumiergerät verpackt und eingefroren sollen Forellen maximal 1 Jahr haltbar sein, ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Forellen nicht entsprechend eingefroren wurden also, mach die Katzen der Umgebung glücklich :m


----------



## blochi (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Hallo!
Ich denke einfrieren kann man sie Hundert Jahre und mehr!!!
Bloß essen kann man sie dann nicht mehr!#h#h#h
Gruß aus Sachsen...


----------



## sprogoe (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*



Pupser schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand rund drei Jahre lang tiefgekühlte Forellen geräuchert |uhoh:




Also,
ich räucher meine tiefgekühlten Forellen so ca. 1,5 Stunden.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## rippi (6. November 2014)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*

Ich habe mal eine 2 jahre alte forelle geræuchert, der Geschmack war noch gut, habe auch schon ælteres gehabt was noch schmeckte und frischeres was nicht so toll war. Im Zweifelsfall probier ich lieber als den Fisch wegzuschmeissen.


----------



## Pupser (6. November 2014)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Also,
> ich räucher meine tiefgekühlten Forellen so ca. 1,5 Stunden.#6
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Witzbold :r


----------



## Pupser (6. November 2014)

*AW: Wielange kann man Forelle einfrieren ?*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine 2 jahre alte forelle geræuchert, der Geschmack war noch gut, habe auch schon ælteres gehabt was noch schmeckte und frischeres was nicht so toll war. Im Zweifelsfall probier ich lieber als den Fisch wegzuschmeissen.



Also getreu dem Motto: "Versuch macht Kluch!"
Hast eigentlich recht, warscheinlich werde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren und anschließend berichten.


----------

